# Going Arch ! Need Help



## Dark Star (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi

I have used Arch Linux bu thaven't installed it bymyself.. My brother did it , but since I have quite a good experience I want something more powerful and which can boggle my mind.. I am downloading Arch 2008.6 X64 ISo.. 

I know ARCH is a LFS .. Therefore I want to know few things..

1. How to install it.. I have tried installing but since I didn't knew abc comands of Arch I gave up.. packman is the packege manager.. 
2. Will I be able to get Arch Package for ATI drivers ? Or I have to use ATI installer ?

3. I know Arch has great potent and its one of the best OS to learn  Linux.. I have learnt quite a  lot but I want to learn a lot.  

4. I will be doing a dual boot with Ubuntu and if i get good going I will say bye bye Buntu..

5. What abt repos ? How many it has ..? What abt restricetd repo.. I know I am being a n00b here but I am the only one here who hasn't gave Arch a full shot...

I have a 512kbps UL net so downloading isn't a problem.. I'll install KDE mod 4.2  Also I am going to irrtate you guys a lot so get ready /

Regards


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 3, 2009)

Since this is your first time with Arch, follow the Beginner's Guide like the Bible while installing it.Wouldn't be a bad idea to take a printout of it before beginning the install.Also, I would recommend you choose the FTP install over CD install since 2008.06 iso has very old packages now.

I have no experience with ATI drivers.Arch does provide packages for both open-source and proprietary ati drivers.Arch wiki again rocks here...
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI

Arch has three repositories, namely [core], [extra] and [community].Besides it also has [testing] repos containing unstable beta packages and Arch User Repository(AUR).The last two shouldn't be your concern at the moment.! 

KDEmod has it's own repos which you will need to add to /etc/pacman.conf and then simply install kdemod using pacman.You can find KDEmod4install guide here


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 3, 2009)

On the contrary, every Arch user worth his salt should use the AUR imho. It gives a lot of packages not available on the regular community ones, most of them unsupported but should be okay as Arch is very stable.

If you want something to boggle your mind, I would suggest Slackware or Gentoo. No other Linux can test your mind more than these with the exception of maybe LFS. While Arch being a great distro, is very easy, very simple and up to the point. Once you follow the guide to the T and install it, it's all over. Then just update and use, update and use, rinse and repeat.

And stop the hopping already man, used Ubuntu to say bye to something else (Suse?), now using Arch to say bye to Ubuntu, next used something else to say bye to Arch, lol. Get one and get Fevicol


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 3, 2009)

FTP installl ?> Never did it..... Any guide or its is similar to that o CD install ?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> FTP installl ?> Never did it..... Any guide or its is similar to that o CD install ?


Just follow the beginner's guide.It outlines all the steps you need to perform for FTP install.It's pretty similiar to CD install, except the fact that it will download latest installation packages from an FTP server rather than using outdated ones on the CD.After the download is finished rest all steps remain the same.


> On the contrary, every Arch user worth his salt should use the AUR imho. It gives a lot of packages not available on the regular community ones, most of them unsupported but should be okay as Arch is very stable.


Agreed, but the guy is pretty new to Arch.So let him get a feel of the OS first before diving into ABS and AUR.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2009)

Personal advice: dont dual boot with ubuntu. It kills the joy of TRUE learning.
ArchLinux needs only one thing - patience to read the beginners and installers guides thoroughly and remember them, and to follow every step closely while installing. I personally advice you to keep a log book while installing/learning (both processes occur at the same time) archlinux. Later reinstall using log book. You would master arch almost 100%.

And yeah, learn to love archlinux.no norway mirror.

Learn to use Pacman and PowerPill.

Learn basic commandline navigation.

Learn nano editor. You can master it in 1 minute.

Learn to love AUR. Makes arch feel weirdly strange - you download a text file from internet along with a tarball and with a single command you have a package and with another command you have it installed.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 3, 2009)

Will not do FTP install ! WIll install it by CD only..Update will be done after the install.. 

So have to 1'st print 64pages


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 3, 2009)

Arch Is  easy to install and use.

The only problems come later. due to issues with programs and stuff like that.
Setting up is also easy. Thanks to Respective wikis and Arch Wiki.

To learn Linux system use Gentoo as its a community of complete hardcore geeks or better LFS..

In the end to really learn linux stick to a good refrence text book along with practials. Will save you lot of time.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Will not do FTP install ! WIll install it by CD only..Update will be done after the install..
> 
> So have to 1'st print 64pages


Wow...Didn't know it will take so many pages.You can view the Guide online on your GPRS phone like I did.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 3, 2009)

The 'Beginners Guide' is comfortably placed in the installer cd iso, and is also present before the installation and you can simultaneously do both. I suggest you read the big Arch thread here.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> Will not do FTP install ! WIll install it by CD only..Update will be done after the install..
> 
> So have to 1'st print 64pages


A little howto by me 
*t.webofgoo.com/2008/07/11/arch-linux-installation-from-ground-up/

You just need some basic linux commands, of course you must know linux jargon


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 3, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> The 'Beginners Guide' is comfortably placed in the installer cd iso, and is also present before the installation and you can simultaneously do both. I suggest you read the* big Arch thread here.*



Meant here> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91551 ?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

Its in the install cd itself. Just open a new tty and log in as root and it will show where that guide is.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry was busy with studies can't install it..

So I wanna do it today or tommo.. The pages number are too much can someone point out which page to print ? Or should I print all of them ? If you can point some very essitial one required to set up distro.. I can do other installation afterwards write /

Also how I can do network install for latest packages ?

Also I want to install KDE 4.2 no other DE. So whats should I do ?

I am hesitating in installing it.. I haven't tried it thats why I am pretty scare


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude, just access the beginner's guide from a GPRS phone.If that's not possible, then keep a note/write down the steps you will need to get your net working and then just access the guide online via a browser on your arch install.You don't necessarily have to follow the steps in the order they are given in guide.
The guide included in install CD is pretty limited and outdated in comparison the the online one.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 12, 2009)

Dude why you want to print it ?? The beginners guide is present in the INSTALL DISK !!

Start the Install in Console No 1, 
Change to Console 2 Via  ALT + F2 !! The Login in again. Open the beginners guide from via this command during installation !! Switch back to Console 1 for Action and on.

*# less /arch/beginnersguide.txt*

Also after installing, mount and open the EXT3 partition in Windows. Then copy the beginners guide, and restart.
Else after install, insert cd rom, mount ntfs and copy to ntfs. via command line, if you can.
Its pretty easy... !!! Thanks Google.

Also its $hit easy, nothing to be scared of. 
Pretty amusing that you are scared.

*cfdisk* is the only place where you can get screw up. Be careful, just don't change stuff for ntfs drives. modify only the partition where you are going to install Arch. That is delete them, re-create as Linux/Ext3, option no 83.

CFDISK is a easy to use Tool, but its navigation is pretty weird. Its bit different.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^and make sure to select ntfs-3g package while installing from core cd


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 12, 2009)

The guide in the CD Is good enough, its not really outdated !! 
Its enough for base install. 

I am not sure if you can mount NTFS during live boot...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think you can mount NTFS during live boot.
However, I suggest you to have a seperate /home partition all the time.
Keep a copy of the guide on this /home partition.
Then boot from live CD.

This way even for post install operations the guide can be easily accessed.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have NTFS partitions till date 

How do I install KDE 4.2 directly during install ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't do it. The thrill of installing stuff one-by-one is AWESOME.

And yeah, right now there is little difference between KDEmod and KDE in version 4.2. I suggest you try Vanilla KDE instead of KDEmod because the later often screws up when KDE is not sufficiently stable in its release.

To install KDE 4.2, do

```
sudo pacman -S kde-complete
```

and edit your mirrorlist (/etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist) and put the Norway mirror, something like blahblah.*archlinux.no* on top because its the fastest mirror I have seen.

And yeah, always keep a backup Window Manager. I recommend IceWM, because its lighter and more feature rich than FluxBox and all other *Boxes.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 16, 2009)

Right after Installation and First Boot, First install POWERPILL. Then rest all stuff.

pacman will download only from one FTP.
powerpill will download from multiple connections.

To install PowerPill use pacman ... do this


> pacman -U *xyne.archlinux.ca/repos/any/powerpill-15.9-1-any.pkg.tar.gz



From then on don't use Pacman !! Always use PowerPill.
Like This !!

powerpill -Syu // to update system.
powerpill -S kde-complete // to install KDE.
powerpill -S something // to install something
powerpill -Sy // refresh database but no update

etc..

Just substitute powerpill instead of pacman !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2009)

Installed Arch today and now loaded GNOME and just loving it...
Now going further...
And the Beginner's guide is AWESOME...Best Guide EVER...

Also now How do I enable basic multimedia? Which packages should I for?
And also I wish to install development tools? ie. gcc, g++, etc...(I can pacman/powerpill -S those but is there a group package for them)
[EDIT: ah..me==noob...they are already there in the install... ]

Also should i go for KDEmod or vanilla KDE for experiencing KDE4.2?


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

install
mplayer - it plays everything 

and
gstreamer-bad, gstreamer-ugly, gstreamer-good, gstreamer-fugly (oops last one is not really there )


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 19, 2009)

pacman -S codecs for the common codecs.Then just install any music/video players you want.They pull in the required codecs as dependencies.
Use pacman -Ss <package name OR description> to search for any stuff you need.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2009)

^ Thanks.

How do I set GNOME such that I could mount other partitions in the Computer icon by double clicking them? It is not working currently. 
I've already set hal and dbus, what next?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're talking about NTFS drives, install ntfs-config.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2009)

And better than mplayer is gnome-mplayer.


```
sudo pacman -S gnome-mplayer gecko-mediaplayer
```

the later is an AWESOME addon for firefox and other gecko browsers which replaces the fugly old mplayer-mozilla plugin. It opens ALL formats and has inbuilt *emulation mode* for Windows Media Player and Real Player plugins so ALL sites open with it. You can also SAVE STREAMS from the player window, which is great because of all the you-know-what reasons.



> sudo pacman -S smplayer vlc



Installs an MPlayer version for Qt Lovers (native interface in KDE), and also VLC Media Player which is also Qt based. None of them have KDElibs depenencies however.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

kalpik said:


> If you're talking about NTFS drives, install ntfs-config.


No they are ext3 and ReiserFS partitions. Also there is another LVM drive...


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2009)

^^just make their entry in fstab 
and do a chown before to take the ownership of mountpoints
For that read this guide i wrote last year:
*t.webofgoo.com/2008/03/11/automount-partition-using-uuid-in-ubuntu/

And for Arch linux read this guide:
*t.webofgoo.com/2008/07/11/arch-linux-installation-from-ground-up/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I have installed KDE4 but the Gnome Apps are looking very ugly...
How do I set a more tolerable theme for Gnome Apps in KDE4?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Now I have installed KDE4 but the Gnome Apps are looking very ugly...
> How do I set a more tolerable theme for Gnome Apps in KDE4?


If using stock KDE:
*pacman -S gtk-qt-engine*
If using KDEmod:
*pacman -S kdemod-extragear-gtk-qt-engine-svn*
[hope you have enabled kdemod-extragear repos...]
After installation, log out and log back in.Check out Appearance Settings in KDE System Settings to see a new option that allows you to set themes to GTK apps.

BTW, has anyone got the Nepomuk search to work in KDE4.?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

^
Thanks.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 20, 2009)

HAL Will actually aut omount NTFS on my system !! No need to edit FSTAB. Actually.
Add hal to the daemons list in rc.conf

That new minor release of HAL is buggy. Revert back to previous version if you are already using HAL and NTFS is not mounted on boot.

*bugs.archlinux.org/task/12397


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2009)

Download both X64 of 2009 and Chakra Live CD.. Tried Chakra and did someinstall stuff.. Loved Arch but it didn't install.. Got some error @ 83%....

Will install Arch after exams.. Shaman Package Manager is there in Arch ?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 21, 2009)

me also thinking about installing Arch.. i downloaded the 64-bit image.. any precautions i should take.. i can partition on cmd line.. but tell me.. how to connect to BSNL broadband on it.. will sudo pppoeconf work??..


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

Chakra hangs while installing


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Yep.. It stuck at 81% and when it reach 83 it gave some error ! But it way to better  it configured my system perfectly.. All audio video codecs install and the best part is QT4 designer is also available.. But no GIMP , Openoffice


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^
Use pacman to install that stuff?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed Arch on /dev/sda3  but didn't installed the bootloader from arch installer
Added following entry in existing grub


> title Arch
> root   (hd0,2)
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz26
> initrd /boot/kernel26.img


But when I boot using that, it says it can't load root device. What is wrong with installation?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't install through Chakra. Its still alpha/beta software. Besides, its fun of installing is maximum when you install through the official commandline live CD.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 22, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> I installed Arch on /dev/sda3  but didn't installed the bootloader from arch installer
> Added following entry in existing grub
> 
> But when I boot using that, it says it can't load root device. What is wrong with installation?



obviously how will it load root device...??

Try this


```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/[B]**here you put your sda3 UUID*** [/B]ro
```


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Even then it gives the same error


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 22, 2009)

Mean while other new Archers  

Install Via Arch Linux live CD. Its neat and good.
Not much DIY here actually, hwdetect does most of the things for you, to be true.

Go for Vanilla KDE. Its neat. I don't like Chakra, don't know why. Should check it out one more.

Try this then...


```
title Arch
kernel        (hd0,2)         /boot/vmlinuz         root=/dev/sda2
initrd        (hd0,2)          /boot/initrd
```


----------

